# Death by Triple Chocolate Ganache Cake



## stacien (Mar 3, 2010)

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif
My husband and I went to a local steakhouse in our area called Stoney River. For desert we ordered the larges most decadent piece of chocolate cake I ever ate. It was called the "Triple Layer Chocolate Ganache Cake." It was huge, and it was delicious. Anyway, I was wondering if there were any pastry chefs out there that happened to know the break down of that special cake. I would love to make it. Unfortunately when you ask a waiter or waitress in establishments like that, they guard the recipes of their top selling products. Never understood that. I had learned from one of the biggest pioneers in Calebaut chocolate, and he gave up his secrets with no problems at all. Let me know if anybody at all has any details.


----------



## cakeface (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi Stacien, I found your post confusing - you describe the cake as a death by chocolate with ganache layers- then ask for a '_breakdown_' - but you have already _'broken it down' _into its component parts yourself by describing it (a chocolate sponge (probably flourless with perhaps a chocolate film on the base) layered with ganache-(white, dark and/or milk))

You worked with someone from Callebaut so perhaps see their website www.callebaut.com for suitable ideas.


stacien said:


> Unfortunately when you ask a waiter or waitress in establishments like that, they guard the recipes of their top selling products. Never understood that. I had learned from one of the biggest pioneers in Calebaut chocolate, and he gave up his secrets with no problems at all. Let me know if anybody at all has any details.


The reason why alot of chefs don't give up their recipes to people they don't know is that most of them have worked damn hard to get them- through earning the respect of the chefs around them or through their own experimentation and also because some of these recipes are not theirs to give.

Personally, I think most chefs would pass on most recipes to dedicated workmates, a loyal customer or someone that they feel is genuinely interested in learning, but most don't give them out anyone who happens to ask-nor should they have to really.


----------

